# Turning 65?  Common Questions and Answers About Medicare



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

It will be several years before I need to apply for Medicare, and I admit I know very little about the procedure and the costs, etc.  Here are a few common questions and answers about Medicare for those about to turn 65.  http://www.nextavenue.org/article/2013-09/turning-65-7-common-questions-and-answers-about-medicare


----------



## oldman (Sep 21, 2014)

You may also get good information here. http://www.medicare.gov/


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 21, 2014)

I turned 65 this past January.  If you are still working, and have private insurance, you can still apply for Medicare PART A.. which is free.   However, you will really not be able to use it because your private employer insurance will be primary.   Medicare part A will be your secondary, BUT.. it won't pay anything, because Part A is for Inpatient hospitalization only.  It pays only a set amount for each diagnosis and will not cover what your private insurance doesn't.   

When you retire and start collecting Social Security, you can apply for Medicare Part B.  There is a premium for that and it's taken out of your Social Security Check.  Part B covers outpatient services, and Doctor visits.  However, it does NOT cover your Medicare deduction for hospitalization, which is somewhere around $1.100 now.   For that to be covered... You need to have a Medicare suppliment... like Blue cross or AARP.   That will pay your deductible as well as any costs your Medicare Part B does not.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2014)

I am in a medicare advantage senior plan that is tied to a huge hospital and even bigger group of medical care providers here where I live.  You have to use the group's providers or other providers contracted with the group (most providers here accept the group's plan) and it works extremely well for me.  I got both my hips replaced by one of the best surgeons in the southwest at one of the best hospitals in the southwest for less than $700 out of pocket, including everything.  I could never have afforded the surgery, even with my private insurance 80/20 plan, back before I qualified for Medicare.  AND, I don't pay anything additional for the plan, just pay the Medicare premium.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 6, 2014)

Looking for a Medicare Suppliment Plan for Prescriptions is what we are doing currently for me. I have Medicare Part A & B as of this past June when I turned 65, but will need something to help cover meds when I have my RC surgery in a month of so. I also have VA Medical. The PCP with VA Medical I had before, signed an "approval" form for me to get a couple of my meds thru Wal Mart (cheaper than the VA Pharmacy), *BUT*, when my PCP changed earlier this year, my current PCP will not sign that form for me b/c she had a patient do a little "fraud" on her dealing with outside-the-VA prescriptions. So, I know have to go back to getting all of my meds thru the VA. I'd really like to get completely away from the VA Medical, if possible, due to all the Vets now using the program. I'm don't have any kind of "Service Connected" problems, so I don't get the attention from the VA that they do.

Right now, we are paying $200 per month for both her company medical and my Medicare. Trying to find a good, but lower costing "Suppliment" for prescriptions for me.........checking in with Blue Cross/Blue Shield and AARP. 

Anyway,


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2014)

I have had Medicare part A now for nearly a year..  But since I am employed, and my employer offers group insurance I cannot use Medicare.  I will turn 66 in January and will begin to collect my full SS and continue working.  I would love to drop the group insurance and buy Part B and a suppliment, but sadly I don't think that is allowed under medicare rules.  If you work and can buy group insurance you are stuck with that.. even if it's not that great and expensive.


----------



## NotSure (Oct 22, 2014)

Plan D Search - I would start with Medicare.gov website - it will actually help identify (you have to fill in a few boxes & zip code) approved plans in your area. Another source I used was HICAP - FREE assistance http://lashicap.org/services/health-insurance-counseling-and-advocacy-program      I was able to sit down face to face with a counselor & they answered all my questions. I still had to do the Plan selection & sign-up (whatever is best for your situation). Walmart & similar low cost (some Rx) programs do help but it depends on how many & what Rxs you use & if they change during the year. I ended up signing up for a separate Plan D policy. Good luck


----------

